# How do you catch garden skinks?



## saximus (Apr 1, 2011)

Title says it all. Thanks in advance


----------



## Danielle-S (Apr 1, 2011)

I employ my children


----------



## saximus (Apr 1, 2011)

lol yeah I remember catching them all the time as a kid. Now I hardly ever even see them


----------



## woody101 (Apr 1, 2011)

with my hands


----------



## KateQLD (Apr 1, 2011)

I used to use a small fish net scoop.


----------



## Khagan (Apr 1, 2011)

Very quickly.


----------



## snakes123 (Apr 1, 2011)

What do you do with them?

Ben


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 1, 2011)

My friend used to catch them, but I get paranoid around them -- they're so quick, I assume I'm going to be too slow and make them drop their tail.


----------



## jack (Apr 1, 2011)

once upon a time i was able to stalk then grab them, one in each hand, and then hold them by the head in my lips freeing my hands to catch the next one!

now i pay school children


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 1, 2011)

Pit traps work very well


----------



## jack (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, i set some 200mmm plant pots in the garden and got a few the summer before last.


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 1, 2011)

The key is to run a thin piece of metal or plastic through the middle of the pit and meter or so on either side. This creates a fence that the skinks will run along and then drop into the pit. Works for me.


----------



## jack (Apr 1, 2011)

i didnt worry about that, but i did experiment with putting a board over the top so they'd fall in whist seeking shelter


----------



## Laghairt (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm, I'll have to try that too.


----------



## saximus (Apr 1, 2011)

Hmmm thanks Jack and Anouc. I might give a pit trap a go. I'm not as fast as I used to be


----------



## snakeluvver (Apr 1, 2011)

I can catch garden skinks with my hands now. I just surround them with my hands and they walk on. Once on they're surprisingly quite calm.
Snake eyed skinks, on the other hand, are impossible. Even when cornered, they'll run over your hands to get away! 
It's hard to catch them when they're in leaf litter though. And yeah, I guess it is a bit for kids. You have to run around and bend over lol a bit exhausting.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hmmm thanks Jack and Anouc. I might give a pit trap a go. I'm not as fast as I used to be



Hey Sax, at 26 man you should be in your lizard catching prime!!!!


----------



## saximus (Apr 1, 2011)

Haha I'll put on my khakis and fedora and get out into the backyard on the weekend and tell you how I go


----------



## Bez84 (Apr 1, 2011)

On the occasions i needed to catch skinks i used pit traps, if find an area with alot of leaf litter (usually under my mango tree) and bury a bucket flush with the ground and they would run through the leaf litter and fall into the bucket works really well.


----------



## guzzo (Apr 1, 2011)

saximus said:


> Haha I'll put on my khakis and fedora and get out into the backyard on the weekend and tell you how I go



Never mind just telling me.....I want pics haha...good luck


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Apr 1, 2011)

What are the skinks for ? 
I've used pit traps or a fishing net at times. 
Mostly if I need skinks I use a gecko.


----------

